
Why Startups Shouldn’t Hire PR Firms - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2012/01/13/why-startups-shouldnt-hire-pr-firms/
======
Codhisattva
Good advice for a tech start up. Book ordered. (Also interesting: direct ebook
sales for $2.99)

